# Rearranging her cage



## Zelda22 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi, I only just joined HC but I've been reading posts for ages now (you guys are my go-to place for understanding my hedgie) so I wonder if you could help me out with this one.

I'm a student, soon to graduate from my undergraduate and begin my Masters in September, and myself and little Zelda will be making a city move. The way her cage was set up before I had to get a family member to help put her wheel in so I thought, before I move, I'd change her cage around to make things easier later and give her time to adjust. Last night was day one of the change and I don't know how she feels about it. She found her wheel quickly enough and was very happy on that and she's been exploring a lot. But she was climbing her cage bars which is something she doesn't normally do unless I have removed her exercise wheel (only did this once because she hurt her feet and I needed to let her heal) and she didn't eat very much last night. She did eat, I heard her, but her food bowl is still nearly full this morning.

Did I make a mistake rearranging her cage? Is she unhappy or will she just take a few days to settle into the new environment? I don't want my baby to be miserable, so I'll change it all back if she's not going to settle into it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hitomimegami (Dec 26, 2013)

Did you just change the placement of certain items or did you also change the cage size? If not, it's just going to take time for her to adjust to the new placement of wheel/food. Nothing you should worry about!


----------



## Zelda22 (Apr 25, 2014)

I just changed the placement of her things, not the cage size. Glad to hear she'll adjust  thank you!


----------

